# Tuna Leaderboard 14 Season



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Better Notch Tom up for A couple YFT and Yaqdog for a YFT at Adder


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

SBTs this year - Kanganoe - 61/2 and Islandboy - 3


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Bit presumptuous to put yourself on top Cav. You forgot Paulo. Just put him up top now with the words "he wins" it will save time ;-)


Thanks for the pat LB but a bit presumptuous. I'm carrying an injury, restricted to paddling the battleship and dropped 2 of the first three so far. Not to mention giving away all my secrets to you lot. 
Tomorrow is another day. ;-)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Best put indiedog & I up for one longtail each caugth in salti's back yard in February. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Put me down for a longtail mate, caught back at the start of the month near coffs.

Cheers 
Alan


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Sprockets youngfella Banky with a tuna he caught at the age of 13. Caught using a dodgy reel up D.I. Anyone get one this size?


Try 11 years old Salti


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

what about this one Cav new years day


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey when did indie get one? Has he even been fish this year?

I never saw any pics so it didn't happen.......seriously it didn't, seriously!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

One for me please Cav.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a crack at getting out at dead low tide yesterday arvo but was repelled. Today was much easier though I still rolled on the way in after surfing for a little while. Nothing that would cause damage though.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Dry camp?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Another one for me this morning and a couple of other guys can also add to their score.
> 
> Btw, i watched this video before I filleted today and reckon its a good method.
> 
> ...


I don't know what I just watched, but I think a light sabre might have been involved. That bloke needs to contribute to the filleting night thread.


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

got 1 last weekend, 110cm


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Another one for me thanks Cav.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris 
You forgot to add two f0r me in the past two weeks, plus one for Ron (killer).


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

While you busy.

I have 3 LT's and Tom has 3 LT's


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> This is to everyone. Please don't expect the guys running the leaderboards to read every trip report. If you want your beast added then you should post in the leaderboard thread to make sure it is there. I know from running the snapper one I am not going to read all the reports and even if I do, I might not get around to updating the board immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks LB. Noted.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Add me to the Tuna and SBT leaderboards please CAV:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66585


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

2 more for me when ya get a chance Cav, cheers mate


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

+1 here mate, cheers


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Cav add another tuna to my list thanks mate.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

4.7kg on 15lb braid. My first LT. Not huge but its stamina blew my mind. Towed me around and around in circles, must have been 20mins+. Caught on Rapala X-Rap 20.

Ive upgraded to 50lb braid since. And caught a couple of 30lb+ Jew on the heavier gear. Much more practical for reef fishing larger species.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Still not on there Chris.


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

HI CAV,

Can you please add Hoit to the tuna leaderboard and SBT list, the second SBT for Victoria: 



















The tuna was actually caught on the Queens Birthday Monday in a session at Warrnambool with myself and topgunpete. This was the only one caught as they were pretty finnicky on the day. Hoit hooked it on a small white SP casting into the remains of a bust up (longtail experience with Paulo coming to the fore). It went 91cm and the fight lasted around 30 minutes on 20lb braid with 40lb leader.


----------

